# that's the END: Soul-Kozak



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

there was a real test of several different Soul-Kozak hubsets and the result after just 3 months is catastrophic: all hubs failed. they literally fell apart or disintegrated...see the pics yourself:

http://www.light-bikes.de/website/new/2007/09/21/testbericht-soul-kozak

Mr. Kozak won't respond nor would he supply any spare parts when asked for...

i would say this is pretty much the end of the SOUL-KOZAK story.


----------



## Some Guy (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks for the link. I've been thinking about buying some Soul hubs for a while now, but on that back of that I probably won't .

For the less german inclined: http://translate.google.com/transla...&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&prev=/language_tools


----------



## Batas (Jan 16, 2004)

Too bad... They seem to have some nice stuff... :s

Oh, and no need for translation, the pictures speak for them selfs... Never saw such a hub failure! Disaster! Everything went bad!


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

*well...*



Batas said:


> Too bad... They seem to have some nice stuff... :s
> 
> Oh, and no need for translation, the pictures speak for them selfs... Never saw such a hub failure! Disaster! Everything went bad!


i have seen even worse Soul-Kozak hubs a couple of years ago. Mr. Kozak promised the new edition would solve these issues...now you see the result:nono:


----------



## sergio_pt (Jan 29, 2007)

they dont look good.. no no... what have they been riding with the hubs? downhill?


----------



## Cranked (Jun 1, 2006)

The newer versions were supose to use a stonger aluminum but its obvious that the manufactuing is still not stong enough. Thats a pretty horrible outcome, and Soul is one company I'll steer clear of.


----------



## Cheers! (Jun 26, 2006)

Why would you put questionable hubs on a wheelset. It's not like they are easy things to swap in and out. My opinion, get the best you can afford unless you are an expert wheel builder. I've been very pleased with the performance of Tune products. My next bike will sport as much Tune gear as possible.


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

*Tune...*



Cheers! said:


> Why would you put questionable hubs on a wheelset. It's not like they are easy things to swap in and out. My opinion, get the best you can afford unless you are an expert wheel builder. I've been very pleased with the performance of Tune products. My next bike will sport as much Tune gear as possible.


just lately there are MANY quality issues with Tune products as well ! so many that the swiss distributor for example quit dealing with Tune! too many warranty issues, too many problems. not only with hubs...


----------



## Slobberdoggy (Sep 26, 2005)

sergio_pt said:


> they dont look good.. no no... what have they been riding with the hubs? downhill?


More like hill climbs.


----------



## Cheers! (Jun 26, 2006)

nino said:


> just lately there are MANY quality issues with Tune products as well ! so many that the swiss distributor for example quit dealing with Tune! too many warranty issues, too many problems. not only with hubs...


Really? What is wrong with them?


----------



## Ole (Feb 22, 2004)

The really lightweight parts should not be used for training, but be saved for racing. I built a silly-light 1209g disc brake (6-bolt) wheelset almost two years ago, and it's still holding up fine under my 80kg body. I only use it for races and a few recovery rides, but nothing else.


Ole.


----------



## Cloxxki (Jan 11, 2004)

Shoot, I just send back 2 rear hubs (desintergrated within 50/150km) and no reply came. Now I emailed.

With thesee hubs it's about being lucky I guess. The fornt should be okay, pretty low-tech. Too light though. Was planning 2 race-only wheelsets, but problems with SK's service and my slow response kept me from riding them much, even finishing races.


----------



## ferny (Sep 18, 2005)

I have a friend that brokes a 2 times his front hub Soul Kozak....

Soul Very Light...Very bad.....


----------



## Cloxxki (Jan 11, 2004)

Got an email back. I'll be getting the 2008 hubs as these will be better, ready in november.
I'll just have positive hope. It can't get worse, and with a few years of development and own CNC facilities, a good hub shouldn't be the hardest thing to produce.


----------



## Slobberdoggy (Sep 26, 2005)

Cheers! said:


> Really? What is wrong with them?


I cracked the aluminum freehub body on my Mag190. This is not even due to the individual cogs cutting through the splines, which really wasn't an issue. The crack led from one of the pawls outward across the body on both sides. Also if you look closely there has been contact between the "steps" on the hub and the freewheel body (the one over on the right behind the pawl - on the other two it is even worse.) You have to wonder why that was happening and if it is related to the crack or not? What exactly is going on?

I think I will put it in a glass display case! 

Apparently, Tune may be using a different aluminum design now 

I believe this happened in the last 4 months after I started doing more long grueling hill climbs (4000ft ascent rides). I was using a Dura Ace cassette. The DA cassette uses a cluster in low gear so there was no cutting across the spline in that area.

I know the Germans have a hard time admitting failure but I still admire their products and it sounds as if I have a legitimate warrantee claim. The US distributor said it could be warranteed but I haven't sent it in yet and bought a domestic ti-body for the mean time. Alchemy Bicycle Works. I cannot put it in a display case if I send it in


----------



## Cheers! (Jun 26, 2006)

So in the end the way to go is still Chris King?


----------



## gray bishop (Sep 16, 2006)

Cheers! said:


> So in the end the way to go is still Chris King?


I spoke to a shop that gets tune parts in the states and they preached to me about the titanium section of the kong rear hub they wanted me to look at, they told me the aluminum section was horrible and the ti would hold up much better

for that kind of money for either the kong or the prince rear hub I'd want better feedback from folks, so I'll go King, better safe than sorry

p.s. 331 euros for that???








to end up like this?








no way!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cloxxki (Jan 11, 2004)

My SK rear hubs were odd. On steep climbs, the freehub body actually slipped. On low-traction surface a weird traction control feature, elsewhere just plain aweful. I still do not understand how a hub can be designed to allow for this.
Along with the slippage came freehub drag as well. Coasting had the chain being guided through, which sucks when you're not on a fixie.
Also, the XT hub problem I always encounter, after coasting it would take part of a pedal revolution before a paw engaged. Or it semi-engaged and than CLANGed in place. But that seems to just be my luck with hubs...


----------

